# cant start OpenVAS and/or Nessus

## root_tux_linux

Hi

I have a little problem with openvas, nessus and nessus-bin.

I cant start  the daemon, not openvasd or nessusd -.-'

Need help  :Smile: 

Installed now:

```
[ Searching for package 'openvas' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] net-analyzer/openvas-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-analyzer/openvas-client-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-analyzer/openvas-libnasl-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-analyzer/openvas-plugins-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-analyzer/openvas-server-1.0.0-r1 (0)

```

The only output is:

```
gentoo ~ # /etc/init.d/openvasd start

 * Starting openvasd ...                                                                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 * ERROR: openvasd failed to start

gentoo ~ #     
```

```
gentoo ~ # /etc/init.d/openvasd -v -d start

+ _conf_d=/etc/init.d/../conf.d

+ _c=openvasd

+ '[' -n openvasd -a openvasd '!=' openvasd ']'

+ unset _c

+ '[' -e /etc/init.d/../conf.d/openvasd.default ']'

+ '[' -e /etc/init.d/../conf.d/openvasd ']'

+ unset _conf_d

+ '[' -e /etc/rc.conf ']'

+ . /etc/rc.conf

++ rc_parallel=NO

++ rc_interactive=YES

++ rc_depend_strict=YES

++ rc_hotplug=YES

++ rc_coldplug=YES

++ rc_plug_services=

++ rc_logger=NO

++ unicode=YES

++ net_fs_list='afs cifs coda davfs fuse gfs ncpfs nfs nfs4 ocfs2 shfs smbfs'

++ rc_tty_number=12

++ rc_device_tarball=NO

++ dmesg_level=1

+ '[' -n '' ']'

+ . /etc/init.d/openvasd

+ unset _d

+ unset _f

+ '[' -n start ']'

+ for _cmd in describe start stop '${extra_commands:-${opts}}' '${extra_started_commands}'

+ '[' describe = start ']'

+ for _cmd in describe start stop '${extra_commands:-${opts}}' '${extra_started_commands}'

+ '[' start = start ']'

++ command -v start

+ '[' start = start ']'

+ yesno

+ '[' -z '' ']'

+ return 1

+ unset _cmd

++ command -v start_pre

+ '[' '' = start_pre ']'

+ start

+ ebegin 'Starting openvasd'

 * Starting openvasd ...

+ start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/openvasd -- -D --quiet

+ eend 1                                                                                                                                                                               [ !! ]

+ exit 1

 * ERROR: openvasd failed to start

```

```
gentoo Desktop # /etc/init.d/nessusd-bin start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting nessusd ...                                                                                                                                                                [ !! ]

 * ERROR: nessusd-bin failed to start

gentoo Desktop # 
```

```
gentoo Desktop # /etc/init.d/nessusd-bin -vd start

+ _conf_d=/etc/init.d/../conf.d

+ _c=nessusd-bin

+ '[' -n nessusd-bin -a nessusd-bin '!=' nessusd-bin ']'

+ unset _c

+ '[' -e /etc/init.d/../conf.d/nessusd-bin.default ']'

+ '[' -e /etc/init.d/../conf.d/nessusd-bin ']'

+ unset _conf_d

+ '[' -e /etc/rc.conf ']'

+ . /etc/rc.conf

++ rc_parallel=NO

++ rc_interactive=YES

++ rc_depend_strict=YES

++ rc_hotplug=YES

++ rc_coldplug=YES

++ rc_plug_services=

++ rc_logger=NO

++ unicode=YES

++ net_fs_list='afs cifs coda davfs fuse gfs ncpfs nfs nfs4 ocfs2 shfs smbfs'

++ rc_tty_number=12

++ rc_device_tarball=NO

++ dmesg_level=1

+ '[' -n '' ']'

+ . /etc/init.d/nessusd-bin

+ unset _d

+ unset _f

+ '[' -n start ']'

+ for _cmd in describe start stop '${extra_commands:-${opts}}' '${extra_started_commands}'

+ '[' describe = start ']'

+ for _cmd in describe start stop '${extra_commands:-${opts}}' '${extra_started_commands}'

+ '[' start = start ']'

++ command -v start

+ '[' start = start ']'

+ yesno

+ '[' -z '' ']'

+ return 1

+ unset _cmd

++ command -v start_pre

+ '[' '' = start_pre ']'

+ start

+ ebegin 'Starting nessusd'

 * Starting nessusd ...

+ start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /opt/nessus/sbin/nessusd -- -D --quiet

+ eend 1                                                                                                                                                                               [ !! ]

+ exit 1

 * ERROR: nessusd-bin failed to start

gentoo Desktop #    
```

----------

## seventhguardian

I have the same problem here. The daemon actually starts, so the problem is in the init script monitoring of the application.

Are you using openrc? (I am)

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *seventhguardian wrote:*   

> I have the same problem here. The daemon actually starts, so the problem is in the init script monitoring of the application.
> 
> Are you using openrc? (I am)

 

yes. sys-apps/openrc-0.2.5

----------

## nuhiNlow

same problem here but not using openrc

----------

